# Gusto na kitang mahalikan, mayakap at makasama.



## jakethesnake

My friend said this to me...What is the translation.
thanks

Mahal kita sobra (i love you so much)...Gusto Na kita mahalikan, mayakap at makasama.

thanks


----------



## DotterKat

Mahal kita nang sobra-sobra. Gusto na kitang mahalikan, mayakap at makasama.

_I love you so much. I would like to kiss, embrace and be with you._


----------



## jakethesnake

thanks...so, does the embrace and "be with you" refer to sexually or refer to living together marriage? whats the context...


----------



## DotterKat

Sorry, but only you can provide the exact meaning.* Makasama* ("be with you") in the context of the entire text could cover the range of playfulness and yearning for companionship, being coy and flirtatious to a genuine desire for physical intimacy. It would perhaps be more of the latter than anything else, but only the recipient of such a message who knows the character of the writer would comprehend the correct meaning.


----------

